# Visiting Ireland



## ZenZen (Aug 28, 2011)

I'll be visiting Ireland the end of August/beginning of September. Any suggestions of knitting related visits I should make? I love to visit the LYS wherever I wander, but I do not know anything about Ireland's inner knitting culture. Are there LYS or is yarn purchased another way? Are patterns available? Are locals open to strangers intruding into their space? 

Really, any words of wisdom are appreciated. I am anticipating this trip with the most excitement I have had in a long time.


----------



## Joanne Hyde (Jul 8, 2011)

I remember when I was at the Blarney Castle and seeing a LYS. We couldn't stop as we were on a tour. Hopefully with the Internet you can find some aheasd of time. 
Enjoy your trip.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Not sure where you will be in Ireland.. but take me with you!!!

Here is a link to many yarn shops in Ireland...

http://www.knitmap.com/locations/map/#/origin:ireland/

Have a great time...

Irish knits are the most fantastic knits in the world (JMHO)...

I love the fisherman sweaters that come from Ireland..

The Irish are some of the nicest people of the world...


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm jealous! Have some fun for me!


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Ireland is a beauiful place, and the people are so friendly. Unfortunately we were on a tour and didnt have time to wander and look for yarn shops.


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Lucky you! I was in Ireland in the 1980's, and we're going again next year. Have a great time; it is a lovely place.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

You will love Ireland. Hubby and I were there three years ago.... I hadn't started knitting seriously yet, so I didn't look too much at the yarn.... however.... you can buy gorgeous wool aran knits at bargain prices! 

It seemed to me... and others have said here on KP that the yarn is VERY expensive but the hand knitted items are very affordable... go figure.

We were in Limerick and visited Blarney Woolen Mills. There are several mills depending on where you will be traveling. I have even ordered online from them since returning home.

Enjoy your trip!!!!


----------



## pyewackit (Mar 7, 2012)

Been to Ireland 5 times and would go back in a New York minute. Be aware if you buy any apparel. Hand made does not mean hand knitted. In Dublin authentic Irish hand made sweaters are peddled all over the place. Yes they are hand made --by someone with a knitting machine. Often the hand knitted ones are labeled with the first name of the knitter and her location fir authenticitY. Don't pay the high hand knitted price for something knitted by machine--no value there!


----------



## armorelle (Nov 23, 2012)

yes take me with you as well. i love ireland so much. wish i could live there!


----------



## Nanny Val (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi Everyone Ireland/N Ireland is a wonderful country with very friendly people. I was soooo proud of Hannah Nelson who welcomed President Obama yesterday to the G8 . We have lots of wool/yarn shops, Aran patterns and wool are sold in all of them. Have a great trip.


----------



## arohunui (Jan 1, 2013)

What part of Ireland are you visiting? I am from Co Armagh with lots of yarn shops but there is a lovely one in Kilkeel Co Down where the Mountains of Mourne sweep down to the sea.


----------



## ZenZen (Aug 28, 2011)

I am thrilled with the answers here - thank you KPers who took time to give me much sought-after advice. The knitmap and the "handknit" warning are both things I had heard, but in my excitement forgotten about. And I wish I could pack all of you and bring you with me!

We are going to land in Shannon, start at a facility an hour north of there, then to Galway so we can look up ancestors in the county church, then touring to Dublin, for a total of 11 days. My DH (of 33 years) and I are traveling with my mom and her DH of 25 years. They have been several times, but I have never been. They were interested in the golf, so they have no info about knitting at all. I am on my own in that pursuit. I am saving up for a hand knit sweater, a woven cape, and hopefully some yarn and patterns. I had heard before that the yarn is expensive, but I don't want to miss the chance. Who knows if I'll ever get back, after waiting more than a half century for my first visit????

Again, let me thank you for your gracious and helpful replies - wish we could all go together!


----------



## Nanny Val (Oct 10, 2012)

Yes Kilkeel is a very good one, but if friends are playing golf at Royal County Down golf course there is also another very good wool shop in Newcastle (about 1/2 mile from golf course) I hope this is helpful. Have a good trip.


----------



## Nanny Val (Oct 10, 2012)

Yes arohuniu, Kilkeel is a very good one, but if friends are playing golf at Royal County Down golf course there is also another very good wool shop in Newcastle (about 1/2 mile from golf course) I hope this is helpful. Have a good trip.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

arohunui said:


> What part of Ireland are you visiting? I am from Co Armagh with lots of yarn shops but there is a lovely one in Kilkeel Co Down where the Mountains of Mourne sweep down to the sea.


Dear Arohunui, You have left me sitting here at my computer longing for and homesick for...the home of my ancestors. What a lovely and poetic phrase "...County Down, where the Mountains of Mourne sweep down to the sea." You'd be surprised at how many of us American born Irish feel this way. Must be in our genes.


----------



## annemon (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi, I'm from Ireland and hope you have a great holiday here. Most large towns and cities have good yarn shops. One good one in Dublin is This Is Knit in the Powerscourt Town Centre. But be warned, it is fairly expensive, as are most things here. I get most of my yarn online. It's worth checking it out. thisisknit.ie. Cead Mile Failte!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Please, morningstar, I am not Irish, have never been, yet still long to be there and see "where the Mountains of Mourne sweep down to the sea"!!!! 
I have always loved everything Irish, always... that is one of the reasons why my daughter's name is "Kelly" and if you knew my heritage you would know just how strange that is!!!
One day... hopefully in the not to distant future.. I will spend time there..

We were in Eureka, California where there was this Irish Store having a sale.. I brought the most beautiful Irish sweater for $50.. and I live in the desert.. This thing is warm... lol.. but I didn't care.. I loved the sweater!!! 

So maybe you'll get lucky and find some bargains while you are there..


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

Think I can fit in your suitcase???


----------



## Moira Odwyer (Aug 24, 2012)

I come from Co Cork 5 miles from the blarney mills the yarn is not really
that expensive because what ever you knit will last a lifetime i have sweater's i made 40 years ago and all my graand children out grew thers sweaters .My Daughter is 38 years old i made her an aran coat hat gloves 
and leg warmers 32 other children wore them as well and now it hangs in my closet for another child. Enjoy your trip and have a wonderful time.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

They say that you should take the $$ amount you pay for something and divide it by the number of times you wear the item and then you will see if it is worth paying for it or not.. 

Moira sounds like you made money with your knits!!!!!!


----------



## Moira Odwyer (Aug 24, 2012)

No i did not make money i knit for friends and family not for money have a great day.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

No, I didn't mean you sell it. I meant that if u paid 100$ for the yarn and it has been worn by many at least 1000 times then the item really cost 10cents a time and so it would be worth the original$100 to make!


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

annemon said:


> Hi, I'm from Ireland and hope you have a great holiday here. Most large towns and cities have good yarn shops. One good one in Dublin is This Is Knit in the Powerscourt Town Centre. But be warned, it is fairly expensive, as are most things here. I get most of my yarn online. It's worth checking it out. thisisknit.ie. Cead Mile Failte!


 Hi, I agree a great shop but it is expensive, It is on Grafton Street
Dublin. Where are u from?


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

knittingneedles said:


> Please, morningstar, I am not Irish, have never been, yet still long to be there and see "where the Mountains of Mourne sweep down to the sea"!!!!
> I have always loved everything Irish, always... that is one of the reasons why my daughter's name is "Kelly" and if you knew my heritage you would know just how strange that is!!!
> One day... hopefully in the not to distant future.. I will spend time there..
> 
> ...


Hi KnittingNeedles! Your message reminded me of my life-long friend, now gone to join the angels, who was totally in love with Ireland. She visited every year for more years than I can remember! Her background? Hungarian and Polish! She felt so drawn to the country that she could not stay away and saved ever penny she could to return each time. I haven't been there though our daughter has and, if she could, would go there to live. I probably won't get to go but, in my dreams, I'm standing on the cliffs looking out to sea!


----------



## Moira Odwyer (Aug 24, 2012)

Thank you for your reply .Please bring a rain coat with you have a great trip
the value of the dollor changes every day so dont change all your money at once and only change at a bankGood Luck


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Moira Odwyer said:


> I come from Co Cork 5 miles from the blarney mills the yarn is not really
> that expensive because what ever you knit will last a lifetime i have sweater's i made 40 years ago and all my graand children out grew thers sweaters .My Daughter is 38 years old i made her an aran coat hat gloves
> and leg warmers 32 other children wore them as well and now it hangs in my closet for another child. Enjoy your trip and have a wonderful time.


Moira, part of our family is from County Cork. The Irish Americans from there are called (over here) Corkers! We're proud of that!


----------



## annemon (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi knitwitgalaxy, I'm from Laois, near Portlaoise. Used to live in Dublin though.


----------



## Mari-Ann (Feb 11, 2013)

I found some beautiful wool at the blarney woolen mills, way in the back for a good price. Beautiful colors, 20, 50 gr balls for 39 lbs. what a buy! Check there. Beautifull hand knits too. Spent lots of time there. Happy hunting.


----------



## Doubledee (May 29, 2013)

There is a Blarney woolen shop next to blarney castle. They probably have yarn there. I brought home some rose colored wool, but can't remember where I purchased it. That trip was the best. Irish people are the friendliest. The countryside has the 40 shades of green. The narrow roads are bordered with stone fences and hedgerows. I love Ireland!!!!!!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

morningstar said:


> Hi KnittingNeedles! Your message reminded me of my life-long friend, now gone to join the angels, who was totally in love with Ireland. She visited every year for more years than I can remember! Her background? Hungarian and Polish! She felt so drawn to the country that she could not stay away and saved ever penny she could to return each time. I haven't been there though our daughter has and, if she could, would go there to live. I probably won't get to go but, in my dreams, I'm standing on the cliffs looking out to sea!


Now that's even weirder since my father was Hungarian and my Mom is Polish.. so go explain that to me!!!!!!


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

knittingneedles said:


> Now that's even weirder since my father was Hungarian and my Mom is Polish.. so go explain that to me!!!!!!


Lots of good stuff going on in the universe!? Yay. Is your avatar a picture of you, your kids, your grandkids? Such a beautiful couple! My Native American friends have taught me, over the years, that we are all connected. Isn't that a happy thought?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

My daughter and her military husband. They are stationed in Germany right now. He is getting ready to deploy. Scary time for her! And I agree we are all connected some way.


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

annemon said:


> Hi knitwitgalaxy, I'm from Laois, near Portlaoise. Used to live in Dublin though.


Perhaps some day our paths will cross.


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

ZenZen said:


> I'll be visiting Ireland the end of August/beginning of September. Any suggestions of knitting related visits I should make? I love to visit the LYS wherever I wander, but I do not know anything about Ireland's inner knitting culture. Are there LYS or is yarn purchased another way? Are patterns available? Are locals open to strangers intruding into their space?
> 
> Really, any words of wisdom are appreciated. I am anticipating this trip with the most excitement I have had in a long time.


Two more good yarn shops in Dublin Winnie's wool wagon at Trimleston Booterstown lovely good quality expensive also a lovely cafe on the premises, Booterstown is on south side about 5 miles from city centre. Springwools is also good , huge stock has big variety located in Walkinstown about 4 miles west of city. Have a lovely time & remember your umbrella or raincoat!!!!


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

knittingneedles said:


> My daughter and her military husband. They are stationed in Germany right now. He is getting ready to deploy. Scary time for her! And I agree we are all connected some way.


Yes, a scary time for them and all of you. Our prayers and good wishes are with them. I am sure it is hard for you to have her so far from home, too. Thinking of you.


----------



## Phyllis (Jan 20, 2011)

In Dublin there is a sweet LYS, called the Constant Knitter. Its on Francis St, I think. Enjoy, I love Ireland and its people.


----------



## ZenZen (Aug 28, 2011)

To all of you who offered suggestions, thank you, thank you, thank you!!! I made it to This Is Knit, but no where else. Funny story, I was on my way to Blarney to see the Blarney Stone, Castle, and a knitting shop there, and I ran into an adventure! So I will have to go back if I want to experience those places... And as you all informed me I would, I want to go back ASAP!! I loved every moment. I got some authentic Irish wool, some English wool, and rediscovered that an LYS that is a "good" LYS doesn't rely on area of location, but on the people. As you all know, the people of Ireland are beyond wonderful. Each county has its own beauty and topography, and cadence. I rarely want to go back to a country I have visited as there are so many out there to try, but I know I will go back to Ireland. Thank you all for your delightful responses.


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

ZenZen said:


> To all of you who offered suggestions, thank you, thank you, thank you!!! I made it to This Is Knit, but no where else. Funny story, I was on my way to Blarney to see the Blarney Stone, Castle, and a knitting shop there, and I ran into an adventure! So I will have to go back if I want to experience those places... And as you all informed me I would, I want to go back ASAP!! I loved every moment. I got some authentic Irish wool, some English wool, and rediscovered that an LYS that is a "good" LYS doesn't rely on area of location, but on the people. As you all know, the people of Ireland are beyond wonderful. Each county has its own beauty and topography, and cadence. I rarely want to go back to a country I have visited as there are
> 
> so many out there to try, but I know I will go back to Ireland. Thank you all for your delightful responses.


Delighted that you had a good time in my country!


----------



## ZenZen (Aug 28, 2011)

knitwitgalaxy said:


> Delighted that you had a good time in my country!


You suggested some other stores, but my time in Dublin got tight.

And as you know since you live there, 9 of the 10 days I was there were bright and sunny, so unexpected. I think my next trip will be spring to experience the gardens in their early glory and to get some rain! (Please do not take that to mean that I would change one single moment of our glorious trip.)

I think I may become a pain in the neck to my family suggesting our non-religious holidays to be celebrated in Ireland...but I know my DH feels the same!


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

ZenZen said:


> You suggested some other stores, but my time in Dublin got tight.
> 
> And as you know since you live there, 9 of the 10 days I was there were bright and sunny, so unexpected. I think my next trip will be spring to experience the gardens in their early glory and to get some rain! (Please do not take that to mean that I would change one single moment of our glorious trip.)
> 
> I think I may become a pain in the neck to my family suggesting our non-religious holidays to be celebrated in Ireland...but I know my DH feels the same!


A pity, but the LYS are too far apart to manage with a tight schedule.


----------



## arohunui (Jan 1, 2013)

Next time be sure to come north...Lots to see and do..


----------

